# Why You are There At Digit Chatroom(IRC)????



## gary4gar (Oct 18, 2007)

*Full coverage!!! No network issues - Digit IRC, Just an IM away*
I see many thread daily demanding that there should be a a Chat room or there should be a shoutbox but many have missed the point that we already have a chatroom running on freenode.net for a long time. 
the channel name is #digit

[Tutorial] *How to connect to Digit IRC*
these days i don't see anyone there, wonder why?
Please post the reasons why you are not there 


Come join & lets know each other more closely so that we can became a strong bound community. 


Regards,
Gary
________________________________________________________________________________________________
*The list of users who joined* :-


ratedrsuperstar
ilugd
praka123
mehulved
charan
qwertymaniac
the_devil_himself
Choto_Cheeta
kalpik
int86
rohan
gary4gar
aneesh kalra
abtom
Indian_gaurav
[xubz]
indyan
Sparsh007
almighty
Quiz_Master
vish768
the_unknown 
eagle_y2j
Asfaq
max_demon
axxo
NagarDEmunda
Ankur_Gupta
Naveen_reloaded
hittboxx
shirish_nagar
d1g1t
infra_red_dude
techfiz
phreak0ut
raaabo & his bot ArtificialIdiot
fatbeing
pathiks


Last update:06 nov
(This chatroom is Unofficial & was created by some users of digit forum. Digit is not responsible for this chatroom)


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 18, 2007)

i'm not there  plz post how to use the x-chat program of all the things that i can do on a pc i have never been able to use a chat client lol.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 18, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> i'm not there  plz post how to use the x-chat program of all the things that i can do on a pc i have never been able to use a chat client lol.


its easy come here --> *java.freenode.net/
now enter your nick & room name as digit


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 18, 2007)

thnx will join after the current set of dl's complete


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 18, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> thnx will join after the current set of dl's complete


Did you came there with name of digit3


----------



## ilugd (Oct 19, 2007)

downloading pidgin. Hope to be there soon.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 19, 2007)

I am coming.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 19, 2007)

hey the chat room is not there


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

will try to come with xchat-gnome


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 19, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> hey the chat room is not there


chatroom is there but tum wahan nahi ho


----------



## RCuber (Oct 19, 2007)

ok got thro  *www.digitchat.uni.cc .. I can see only digit-anon there..


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 19, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> ok got thro  *www.digitchat.uni.cc .. I can see only digit-anon there..


its easy come here --> *java.freenode.net/
now enter your nick & room name as digit


btw, Digit chatroom is now in .irc.freenode.net with #digit


----------



## RCuber (Oct 19, 2007)

^^ done.. im in


----------



## mehulved (Oct 19, 2007)

Has anyone re-registered the channel? I have unregistered it as no one came there.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 19, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Has anyone re-registered the channel? I have unregistered it as no one came there.


i Did


----------



## ilugd (Oct 19, 2007)

i tried irc.freenode.net, riven.freenode.net, java.freenode.net and stardock.irc.net as servers and was able to login, but there is no room #thinkdigit or #digit. Is it because i was trying to login late at night?


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 19, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> i tried irc.freenode.net, riven.freenode.net, java.freenode.net and stardock.irc.net as servers and was able to login, but there is no room #thinkdigit or #digit. Is it because i was trying to login late at night?


Nopes Mostly IRC is active in night only

there is #digit on irc.freenote.net

simplest method to come there is
Its easy come there --> *java.freenode.net/
now enter your nick & room name as *digit*


----------



## ilugd (Oct 19, 2007)

no #digit at irc.freenode.net

hey gary, you online on yahoo right now?


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 19, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> no #digit at irc.freenode.net
> 
> hey gary, you online on yahoo right now?


Ok tell me in detail which client are you using to connect?
also what error you are getting?



			
				ilugd said:
			
		

> no #digit at irc.freenode.net
> 
> hey gary, you online on yahoo right now?


yep i am!
btw are you aman jagga?


----------



## mehulved (Oct 19, 2007)

BTW, there was already a thread on this topic and might be helpful
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20170


----------



## ilugd (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks gary
I am up and running.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 19, 2007)

^^^
not to memtion

*Others COme Join & enjoy chatting with mad people like me*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm there right now.

guys come in join.

BUMP!!!!


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 20, 2007)

If you come there and don't find anyone, then do check back again as we can't we online there always
do come at night, surely you will some people active


----------



## mehulved (Oct 20, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> i'm not there  plz post how to use the x-chat program of all the things that i can do on a pc i have never been able to use a chat client lol.


It's not difficult at all. 
For windows users, download silverex, it's developed from XChat2 code and is available free of cost.
When you start XChat you will see a list of servers, in that select Freenode.
Once connected to freenode, XChat will pop up a dialog box for which channels to join. In that mention #digit.
Done. Simple.
You can automate this stuff too, I will put that up when I start xchat cos I don't remember exact step by heart.
And yeah for opera users, opera has an irc client inbuilt. Firefox users can install chatzilla.



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> simplest method to come there is
> Its easy come there --> *java.freenode.net/
> now enter your nick & room name as *digit*


These java clients sux. They have very high latency and use too much resources. And not to mention it disconnects quite more often. And it disconnects after certain period of inactivity, which is worthless for people like me.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 21, 2007)

*B*ring *U*p *M*y *P*ost


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 21, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> I
> 
> 
> These java clients sux. They have very high latency and use too much resources. And not to mention it disconnects quite more often. And it disconnects after certain period of inactivity, which is worthless for people like me.




i suggested java for sake for simplicity.
i too encourage people to use other clients.
i leave it up to people if they wanna use java or other clients.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

aa jao bhi aa jao.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 21, 2007)

yeh... I'm there....


----------



## ilugd (Oct 21, 2007)

it is a nice place to let off steam and be spontaneous. So what is keeping everyone?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 21, 2007)

Bumpty bump baby.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Bumpty bump baby.


yaar koi bolta toh hai nahi wahan  no use


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 21, 2007)

LOl.Dude I am there right now!!!


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm there too!


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Oct 21, 2007)

wats the language being used in #digit ....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

phuchungbhutia said:
			
		

> wats the language being used in #digit ....


english and hindi


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 21, 2007)

^^sometimes french

Bonjour madsemoille.lol.


----------



## ilugd (Oct 22, 2007)

hey gary, unban me. Please, I promise to be ok. 
ROFL

what did i do? why did you ban me? Did i use more than five lines without using pastebin?


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 22, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> hey gary, unban me. Please, I promise to be ok.
> ROFL
> 
> what did i do? why did you ban me? Did i use more than five lines without using pastebin?


i don't ban anyone for no reason you were found to using the chat room for unlawful activities 


			
				freenode policy said:
			
		

> Unlawful activities and their related support activities are considered off-topic, as are inappropriate advertising, heavy media file trading, gaming and proprietary game software modding, warez, hax0r activity, porn and various forms of antisocial behavior, including (but not limited to) political, racial, ethnic, religious or gender-related invective. Off-topic activity may result in users being barred from the network.


----------



## ilugd (Oct 22, 2007)

LOL, buddy anyway pm'ed you and ok for the 7 day ban. I plead guilty. But don't forget to unban me ok?
You know what is really funny? You were the guy who taught me to log into that channel. And now you are the guy who gets to ban me. We have come full circle. You sure have a wierd sense of humor.

Take care.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Oct 22, 2007)

hey guys getting 
[ Blocked by ZoneAlarm Security ]
everytime wat 2 do?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 22, 2007)

Zonealarm band karne ka option toh hoga na?


----------



## Sparsh007 (Oct 22, 2007)

^^
nothing else?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 22, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> i don't ban anyone for no reason you were found to using the chat room for unlawful activities


Aisa kya kar diya ilugd ne?


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 22, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Aisa kya kar diya ilugd ne?


he posted some some pirated music site on channel
if any freenode staff had seen that the channel would probably have been shut
and we would be packing are bags


----------



## mehulved (Oct 22, 2007)

Sparsh007 said:
			
		

> hey guys getting
> [ Blocked by ZoneAlarm Security ]
> everytime wat 2 do?


Open port 6667. By default irc is accessed on 6667 port.


----------



## ilugd (Oct 22, 2007)

gary4gar, this is not fair. I didn't do that as I have so politely tried to tell you. The questions I asked about the site were purely technical. To elaborate, I asked how to do a whois search on the site, which firstly was mentioned by someone else and who said that I was the owner of that site. I was merely trying to check who the owner was. And I am not too good at whois either.
Please, please, please go through the logs, before slandering me.
Oh, and the site 'I' mentioned is not illegal. It is supported by ads and it is going strong since 4 years. If that is a pirated music streaming site, tell me and I will accept it.
You are being headstrong here. banning me for 7 days is ok with me, and i don't particularly care, but this is silly.

and oh, you were the one at #ubuntu complaining that they should have warned you before they banned you weren't you? I am new to irc and I have no idea about freenode policies? How bout doing unto others as you want them do to you and blah blah?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 22, 2007)

gary4gar plz unban ilugd he is a good banda.Abey bachpan se jaanta hu main issey.Yeh aisa kar hi nahi sakta.


----------



## ilugd (Oct 22, 2007)

LOL gaurav, who the hell are you? bachpan se? I don't remember any langotiya yaars....
I was just beginning to have fun at #digit. By the way, how do i find out how old gary4gar is?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 22, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> LOL gaurav, who the hell are you? bachpan se? I don't remember any langotiya yaars....
> I was just beginning to have fun at #digit. By the way, how do i find out how old gary4gar is?


yaar tumne toh dil hi tod diya. Abhi ek glass nimbu paani peeta hu.


----------



## ilugd (Oct 22, 2007)

LOL Very funny. I need to have some too.


----------



## almighty (Oct 22, 2007)

oye tu hai kya wahan


----------



## ilugd (Oct 22, 2007)

^^^???


----------



## almighty (Oct 22, 2007)

^^^^^
not u mate 
am asking to gaurav


----------



## praka123 (Oct 22, 2007)

IRC mein neembu pani milega ke bhaiyon?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 22, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> ^^^^^
> not u mate
> am asking to gaurav


yaar wahan jaane ka koi fyada nahi hai sab maun vart leke baithe hote hai.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 22, 2007)

@gary4gar-mera username abtom hai atom nahi.
bhai kya se kya bana diya mujhhe.

@gaurav-haan waise wahaan sab java wagera ke bare me baat karke bore karte rehete hai.
aise baat karte hai jaise kisi ke chauthe pe gaye ho.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 22, 2007)

Will sign in when ever I get time


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 23, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> gary4gar, this is not fair. I didn't do that as I have so politely tried to tell you. The questions I asked about the site were purely technical. To elaborate, I asked how to do a whois search on the site, which firstly was mentioned by someone else and who said that I was the owner of that site. I was merely trying to check who the owner was. And I am not too good at whois either.
> Please, please, please go through the logs, before slandering me.
> Oh, and the site 'I' mentioned is not illegal. It is supported by ads and it is going strong since 4 years. If that is a pirated music streaming site, tell me and I will accept it.
> You are being headstrong here. banning me for 7 days is ok with me, and i don't particularly care, but this is silly.
> ...


replied Via Pm 



			
				abtom said:
			
		

> @gary4gar-mera username abtom hai atom nahi.
> bhai kya se kya bana diya mujhhe.


corrected that

*all Bans Cleared*


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 23, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> corrected that
> 
> *all Bans Cleared*


meri baat waise bhi tum mana nahi kar sakte thay.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 23, 2007)

^^ Haaan haan.. tu to sabka guru hai naa... 

Are sirf ladkiyon ki baat kaa mana nahi karte ab aap kya ho gaurav bhai....


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 23, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> meri baat waise bhi tum mana nahi kar sakte thay.


sir yes sir


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 25, 2007)

Made some chages in Digit chatroom, now the room will jointly controlled by qwertymaniac & me

Thanks
Do keep Comming


----------



## omshivaprakash (Oct 25, 2007)

Konversation and Pidgin both rocks!!!


----------



## eagle_y2j (Oct 25, 2007)

Opera basic but works fine


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 26, 2007)

Added a new slogan "*Full coverage!!! No network issues - Digit IRC, Just an IM away*", thanks to d1g1t, a lesser known member here. but he is active On IRC

Now you can add this slogan & this thread link in you siggy.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 26, 2007)

^d00d,there is another digit mag in UK too-remember


----------



## RCuber (Oct 26, 2007)

damn.. we are having hellof a fun @ IRC , jump in guys


----------



## mehulved (Oct 26, 2007)

omshivaprakash said:
			
		

> Konversation and Pidgin both rocks!!!


irssi pwns both, you n00bs have no idea


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 26, 2007)

is there a way to search for more channels


----------



## praka123 (Oct 26, 2007)

use xchat client.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 1, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> is there a way to search for more channels


yes just type "/list"


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 1, 2007)

boring place.noone chats there.


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 2, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> boring place.noone chats there.


excuse me?


----------



## d1g1t (Nov 4, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> irssi pwns both, you n00bs have no idea


hey!!1 u spelt irc rong </spellcheck>


----------



## mehulved (Nov 4, 2007)

*www.irssi.org


----------



## ilugd (Nov 4, 2007)

haha noob.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 4, 2007)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> excuse me?


Yes sir.


----------



## d1g1t (Nov 5, 2007)

Why can't you make out sarcasm


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 5, 2007)

d1g1t said:
			
		

> Why can't you make out sarcasm


so you are a zero post wonder


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 6, 2007)

Hmmm anyone who didn't visited Digit Unofficial IRC channel should pay a Visit.
That place is full of fun. We talk about tech, love, personal thingies and other tit-bit stuff.
Beware there is a BRAIN-EATER there. Go there to know who he is. 

As far as question is which client to use...

Well I and Qwerty use XChat, Mehul use "irrsi". almighty (active on IRC) use "trillian astra". Eagle_Y2j use Opera.
So its ur choice. Use any one of these.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 6, 2007)

me too use Opera..  .. but no activity these days  .. if Gaurav_indian comes to the IRC then it will be hell of a fun there  ..


----------



## almighty (Nov 6, 2007)

Any One There ???


----------



## Pathik (Nov 6, 2007)

moi in


----------



## Raaabo (Nov 6, 2007)

gary4gar, please PM me the password for my username which you have registered on freenode.

Raaabo


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 6, 2007)

Why this page is not opening? 

www.java.freenode.net


----------



## RCuber (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ yea gaurav its not loading ..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 6, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> ^^ yea gaurav its not loading ..


phir theek hai


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 6, 2007)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> gary4gar, please PM me the password for my username which you have registered on freenode.
> 
> Raaabo


Send


----------



## kalpik (Nov 6, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Why this page is not opening?
> 
> www.java.freenode.net


No www.. its *java.freenode.net


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 6, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> No www.. its *java.freenode.net


hehe woh bhi try kar lo.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 6, 2007)

www.ircatwork.com


----------



## almighty (Nov 7, 2007)

qwerty, gary, raaabo
where are u 
stop that Bot yaar


----------



## Pathik (Nov 7, 2007)

yea man.. stop the bloody bot.. its flooding like hell..


----------



## almighty (Nov 7, 2007)

stoped now
ufffffff 
come back pathiks


----------



## Garbage (Nov 7, 2007)

ohhh my god.... WTH there...

Someone [size=+2]PLEASE STOP THAT BOT !![/size]


----------



## d1g1t (Nov 7, 2007)

The trivia bot stops automatically, if 5 questions go unanswered.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 8, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> No www.. its *java.freenode.net



thx bro 
its working  lekin abhi koi user nahi hai....sab so rahe hai...  lol


----------



## Garbage (Nov 8, 2007)

d1g1t said:
			
		

> The trivia bot stops automatically, if 5 questions go unanswered.


yeh dear...

But it irritates a lot until it's 5 questions complete !!


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 11, 2007)

i just came back today, was out of town
so now will be online as before


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> hehe woh bhi try kar lo.



Abe IRC bhi use karna nahii aata.. 

Ek kaam kar....

Download XChat for windows or Lin (Googling to aati hai naa..? )

Start it... (Install it first though.. )
Put ur desired username... (I suggest Gaurav_Hindian )
Connect to FreeNode Server...
Put "Digit" in Channel name.

Now enjoy IRC.
Its as simple as that.

Or click this link
*java.freenode.net//index.php?channel=Digit

Make sure u have installed Java 1.4 or above.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 14, 2007)

room is empty now
its just me & chanserv
chanserv is better than you people, it stays all the time


----------



## almighty (Nov 14, 2007)

I am dere gary


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2007)

*168 Lines of pure goof *

Are we goofing at the IRC 



> <mehulved> but why fall?
> <gary4gar> mehulved, also do i need to put the full path of installion file?
> <QwertyM> fall ?
> <QwertyM> installation ?
> ...


----------



## kalpik (Nov 15, 2007)

Lol haha


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh damn the logs!


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 15, 2007)

Damm.. my typos
i am nicknamed "TypoMaster" there

@charan
why you posted the logs?
 now everyone know


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 15, 2007)

Its fun there... hehe.. I m the one who introduced love talk there 

Yeah ,... Anyone need Love -Advice can come there and meet me..


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2007)

gary said:
			
		

> @charan
> why you posted the logs?
> now everyone know


to get more members into the IRC


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 19, 2007)

Is it me or is the chat server down?

Regards,
ray


----------



## RCuber (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ I can login ..


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 19, 2007)

Strange,
I tried using opera and through the applet on the website.
Cant login either way.

Regards,
ray


----------



## RCuber (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ hmmm have logged in via Opera.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 19, 2007)

Cud u post the server name/port and channel name please.

Regards,
ray


----------



## RCuber (Nov 19, 2007)

*java.freenode.net/
#Digit


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

irc.freenode.net

#digit

somebody tell me how to log in via irrsi.I can connect to freenode by /connect command but how to join rooms?


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 19, 2007)

Darn its blocked by my company firewall.
Thats why cudnt connect.
You guys know of a site that doesnt use java to connect?
Cos i dont have jre installed on my office pc.

Regards,
ray


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

download any lightweight irc client na like chatzilla for firefox.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 19, 2007)

dude,they blocked the site and the ports,
its not the client thats the problem.

Regards,
ray


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 20, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> dude,they blocked the site and the ports,
> its not the client thats the problem.
> 
> Regards,
> ray


can you tell which ports are open, one has to be 80
is port 22 also open??
If ssh is available, personally I prefer the use of screen+irssi(+bitlbee). You can connect to the ssh-server, re-attach an older screen-session in which you have your irssi running. Fire up the away-log to see if you missed stuff. And then Bitlbee also allows you to use yahoo, jabber etc. via irssi.
and if port 22 is also closed then
try *this*


> CGI:IRC is a Perl/CGI program that lets you access IRC from a web browser, it is designed to be flexible and has many uses such as an IRC gateway for an IRC network, a chat-room for a website or to access IRC when stuck behind a restrictive firewall.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 20, 2007)

Umm,Do i have to be using linux to do that?
And could u explain ita bit more clearly?
Im using xp @ work and i cant install any new apps.

Regards,
ray


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 20, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Umm,Do i have to be using linux to do that?
> And could u explain ita bit more clearly?
> Im using xp @ work and i cant install any new apps.
> 
> ...


use this then: *ircatwork.com/
enter : server:irc.freenode.net
channel:#digit:
nick:rayChattingAtWork

but this method is not that great, but will do the work. see if you can manage to ssh client running on you box


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 20, 2007)

Actually i did try that site.
But it and a couple of other web clients are blocked.



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> nick:rayChattingAtWork


Lolz 

EDIT:Managed to connect to that site thro a proxy.
Thanks guys.

EDIT2: Darn!.
maybe cos of proxy,it loads but i cant see anything.
Guess i need more help. 

Regards,
ray


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 20, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Actually i did try that site.
> But it and a couple of other web clients are blocked.
> 
> 
> ...


raven i can see you there just before i could say you a "hello" you left


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 20, 2007)

Dude,i told u,it loaded but a blank page.
So i closed the tab.

Anyways,i managed to download firefox portable(cant install apps here,on a restricted account )
And i installed chatzilla on it.
Problem is ,i have to give a username and password to start accessing the net.Now how do i give them in chatzilla?

Regards,
ray


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 20, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Dude,i told u,it loaded but a blank page.
> So i closed the tab.
> 
> Anyways,i managed to download firefox portable(cant install apps here,on a restricted account )
> ...


well wrote up a tut now only, check it here [Tutorial] How to connect to Digit IRC


----------



## mehulved (Nov 20, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> somebody tell me how to log in via irrsi.I can connect to freenode by /connect command but how to join rooms?


*irssi.org/documentation/startup#c1


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 20, 2007)

*Chat logs of #digit 20-nov-2007 till 15:20hrs(3.20pm)*

```
* Topic for #digit is: Welcome to Digit chatroom, Unofficial IRC for www.thinkdigit.com/forum | Discussions about illegal activities will not be tolerated | Keep the channel family friendly and avoid any kind of abuse | IRC Starter Guide *www.irchelp.org/irchelp/new2irc.html | For big text block pasting, use *www.pastebin.com, avoid flooding the channel.
* Topic for #digit set by gary4gar at Thu Nov  8 10:26:05 2007
-ChanServ- [#digit] If this is your first visit, be sure to check out the FAQ( *freenode.net/faq.shtml ). You may have to register before you can use Private Messages: click the register link(*freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup) for more help. We welcome You to Digit.To report any abuse contact an Oper online or freenode staff. Hope you have Good time here.
* #digit :[freenode-info] if you need to send private messages, please register: *freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* d1g1t has quit (Nick collision from services.)
* d1g1t (n=sandeep@unaffiliated/d1g1t) has joined #digit
* _Garbage_ (n=the_hack@117.98.73.167) has joined #digit
<_Garbage_> hi all..
<_Garbage_> hi gary4gar
<gary4gar> _Garbage_, hello
<_Garbage_> how r u ?
<gary4gar> _Garbage_, fine
<_Garbage_> ohaa
<_Garbage_> I got Ubuntu 7.10 CD shipped right now
<gary4gar> _Garbage_, good
<_Garbage_> and Solaris Express Developer Edition DVD
<_Garbage_> from Sun Microsystems
<_Garbage_> This month, I got many CDs and DVDs shipped
<_Garbage_> :)
<_Garbage_> and some are still coming (from u too) :
<_Garbage_> :P
<_Garbage_> BTW, I'll transfer money today.
<_Garbage_> gary4gar: do u know JAVA ?
<gary4gar> _Garbage_, no
<_Garbage_> :(
<_Garbage_> which language u know
<_Garbage_> ?
<gary4gar> _Garbage_, at present *trying* to learn C
<_Garbage_> which class ?
<gary4gar> _Garbage_, which class means?
<_Garbage_> what u r studying ?
<_Garbage_> Engineering ?
<_Garbage_> it seems u r busy
<_Garbage_> will be back @ afternoon..
<_Garbage_> have a great day...
<_Garbage_> bye...
* _Garbage_ (n=the_hack@117.98.73.167) has left #digit
* d1g1t has quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
* gaurish (i=3b5fb57e@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com/x-566fe05e3011b29f) has joined #digit
* rayraven (i=452e11a8@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com/x-9d4dbce547e42f53) has joined #digit
<rayraven> hi guys
<gary4gar> rayraven, welcome atlast :P
* rayraven has quit ("CGI:IRC (Ping timeout)")
* #digit :You need to be a channel operator to do that
-ChanServ- Password identification is required for [OP]
-ChanServ- Type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password> and retry
* gaurish has quit ("CGI:IRC (Ping timeout)")
* rayraven (i=0c147fe5@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com/x-92609d5ce65a9132) has joined #digit
<rayraven> hi guys
* rayraven has quit ("CGI:IRC 0.5.9 (2006/06/06)")
* _Garbage_ (n=the_hack@117.98.73.167) has joined #digit
<_Garbage_> still idle channel >
<gary4gar> _Garbage_, hey
<_Garbage_> yeh gary4gar
<gary4gar> _Garbage_, writing a tut on howto join at IRC :)
<gary4gar> though firefox
<_Garbage_> gr8
<_Garbage_> :)
<_Garbage_> keep it up
* sasi (n=simo@dsl101113.japo.fi) has joined #digit
<_Garbage_> hi sasi
* sasi has quit ("Ex-Chat")
<_Garbage_> will u post that on Digit gary4gar ?
<gary4gar> _Garbage_, yes
<_Garbage_> okay
<_Garbage_> hope, we can see more members chatting here !! :)
* int86 (n=Universa@117.99.18.102) has joined #digit
<int86> hi gary4gar
<gary4gar> int86, heya
<_Garbage_> hi int86
* digit-test (n=chatzill@59.95.181.126) has joined #digit
<_Garbage_> digit-test ???
<int86> Mu pc is infected, My mobo too aging
<int86> hi _Garbage_
<_Garbage_> whats going on int86 ?
<int86> gary4gar: Can you say what are sign of mobo aging
<gary4gar> int86, dunno never happened to me
<int86> there are series of small problems
<int86> sometime CD-ROM not get detected,sometime HDD light is on continoius, sometime CMOS data gets to default
<gary4gar> have you changed the battery?
<gary4gar> cmos battery
<_Garbage_> .
* _Garbage_ think int86's comp hung again :D
<_Garbage_> r u there mehulved ?
<gary4gar> done! posted the tut at digit
<_Garbage_> congrats
<int86> gary4gar: battery is ok
<int86> Power cut here
<gary4gar> _Garbage_, when check your loose cables
<gary4gar> then
<_Garbage_> what u mean gary4gar ?
<_Garbage_> nice tut gary4gar
<gary4gar> _Garbage_, check it out so early :S
<_Garbage_> yeh..and replied there on Digit too :D
<_Garbage_> ohh.. that digit-test is ur "BOT" ??
<gary4gar> over the period of time the cables inside the pc get loose, what i do it open all things up clean them & re assemble
* digit-test has quit ("ChatZilla 0.9.79 [Firefox 2.0.0.8/2007102213]")
<gary4gar> _Garbage_, check again "ChatZilla 0.9.79 [Firefox 2.0.0.8/2007102213]
<gary4gar> :P
<_Garbage_> ???
<gary4gar> i was testing chatzilla, never use it before
<gary4gar> so before writing a tut, spend a minute on chatzilla
<gary4gar> so that i can get what actully chatzilla does
<_Garbage_> hmmm
* int86 has quit ("will join later")
<gary4gar> _Garbage_, actully chatzilla is quite easy
<_Garbage_> think so by screenshots
<_Garbage_> what else "Research" is going on gary4gar?
<gary4gar> well this will be a multi post guide
<gary4gar> next is via opera
<_Garbage_> I read !!
<gary4gar> but thats very easy, as opera as unbuild irc
<gary4gar> inbuild
<_Garbage_> yeh.. u can write for IE then.. :D
<_Garbage_> or can ask Opera to remove that feature. So that u can write a tut on that !! :D
<gary4gar> lol
* XCharan2 (n=opera@59.96.201.246) has joined #digit
<gary4gar> XCharan2, hello
<XCharan2> hi gary4gar
<XCharan2> dude do you know about coolermaster?
<_Garbage_> hi XCharan2
<_Garbage_> brg
<XCharan2> hi _Garbage_
<gary4gar> XCharan2, the company ?
<gary4gar> that makes SMPS,cooler and cabinets
<gary4gar> ??
* _Garbage_ (n=the_hack@117.98.73.167) has left #digit
<XCharan2> cpu coolers
<XCharan2> my vendor will be fitting a coolermaster .. but he says its 1200 , which model is available for that price?
<gary4gar> XCharan2, CM is a nice brand
<gary4gar> all of its products have a nice reputation
<XCharan2> gary4gar: yea I know that .. I wanted to know which model costs 1200 :p
<XCharan2> afterall he has been cheating me like anything :(
<gary4gar> it can be this one
<gary4gar> *www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&tbcate=1&id=78
<gary4gar> but it costs 800 according to theitwares.com
<gary4gar> its mumbai price
<XCharan2> checking
<XCharan2> gary4gar:  its for amd IMO!!!
<gary4gar> wait will check again
<gary4gar> yes
<gary4gar> so, you got intel machine?
<XCharan2> P4
<gary4gar> well P4 one comes real cheap
<gary4gar> Socket 775??
<gary4gar> or Socket 478??
<XCharan2> 775
<gary4gar> it comes for 400rs only 
<gary4gar> *www.theitwares.com/coolermaster/coolermaster.htm
<gary4gar> check :o
<XCharan2> checking..
<XCharan2> hmm .. let me check the prices again
<XCharan2> gary4gar check yahoo
<gary4gar> XCharan2, yahoo mail?
<XCharan2> gary4gar:  im
<gary4gar> XCharan2, gotcha!
<XCharan2> gary4gar:  he he
* test-digit (n=myemail@59.95.181.126) has joined #digit
* XCharan2 is now known as XCharan
* test-digit (n=myemail@59.95.181.126) has left #digit
* test-digit (n=myemail@59.95.181.126) has joined #digit
* test-digit (n=myemail@59.95.181.126) has left #digit
* gary4gar attends a web casts by VG
* XCharan (n=opera@59.96.201.246) has left #digit
* int86 (n=Universa@117.99.34.126) has joined #digit
<gary4gar> int86, 
<gary4gar> int86, join *www.microsoft.com/india/communities/chat/
* utsav (i=hiutsav_@219.64.172.57) has joined #digit
<utsav> hello guys
<utsav> koi jinda hai
<utsav> koi hai kya
<utsav> dead or alive
* utsav (i=hiutsav_@219.64.172.57) has left #digit
<int86> hi gary4gar
<gary4gar> int86, 
<gary4gar> hello
<int86> Today I am on fast
<gary4gar> join *www.microsoft.com/india/communities/chat/
<int86> gary4gar: what are you studing nowdays
<gary4gar> int86, Discrete maths
<int86> gary4gar:  I don't use vista
<gary4gar> int86, join as a observer :P
<int86> gary4gar:  is the client jva based
<int86> java
<gary4gar> dunno
<gary4gar> running it from virtual box
<int86> what client to use
<int86> just giveme, room name and ID to use
<int86> gary4gar:  I am not able toopen the page,it wants SSL
<int86> And on lucky days only I get SSL
<gary4gar> k
<int86> gary4gar: can you giveme the room name
<int86> gary4gar: I think It uses a live ID
<int86> just giveme room name
<gary4gar> int86, no room name, it does automactically connects
<gary4gar> dunno know the underlying technology used there :o
<int86> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coca-Cola_formula
<gary4gar> its a toliet cleaner
<int86> gary4gar:  you know i am on fast today
<int86> gary4gar: I hate cold fizzy drinks
<gary4gar> int86, ya you just told before
<int86> gary4gar:  I don't know when i will be 100%Atheist
<gary4gar> int86, why you wanna be?
<int86> gary4gar:  why you don't wanna be
<gary4gar> int86, nopes
<gary4gar> int86, i believe in god, i will do it
<gary4gar> however nobody forced me to believe in god
<gary4gar> i do it at my will
* d1g1t (n=sandeep@unaffiliated/d1g1t) has joined #digit
<gary4gar> int86, posted a tut in digit
<gary4gar> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73663
<gary4gar> check it, tell me how it is?
<gary4gar> and please point out some mistakes/errors
<gary4gar> if any
<gary4gar> d1g1t, hello observer
<d1g1t> hey
<int86> gary4gar: was just reading that
<d1g1t> nice guide
<gary4gar> d1g1t, really?
<d1g1t> yeah
<gary4gar> please give suggestions, if any?
* Triforce (n=test@117.99.34.126) has joined #digit
<gary4gar> for future guides in same thread
<gary4gar> int86, what you say?
<gary4gar> Triforce, hello Mobile office user !
<int86> gary4gar: just checking
<gary4gar> Triforce, you use airtel mobile office?
<int86> ,,
<d1g1t> triforce = int
<gary4gar> oh
<gary4gar> lol
<gary4gar> i though someone new came
<gary4gar> int86, reply at digit tut so that i can most something else
<gary4gar> otherwise it get merged
<gary4gar> d1g1t, or you can also reply
<gary4gar> Triforce, you too :P
<int86> gary4gar: how you concluded of Mobile user
<int86> lol
* XCharan (n=opera@59.96.201.246) has joined #digit
<int86> Now I concluded That I lag much
<gary4gar> Charan uncle aa gaye
<XCharan> Grrrr..
<gary4gar> int86, yes you are lagging
<Triforce> infact Mu forst IRC cleint was IRC
<Triforce> ^MY
<Triforce> lol
<gary4gar> XCharan, uncle don't get angry on sweet kids like us
<gary4gar> :P
* shreyadr (n=majhidun@203.115.94.83) has joined #digit
<int86> great l;agging from my side
<XCharan> :O you guys sweet kids!!! :O
<gary4gar> hehe
<gary4gar> int86, why so much lagging?
<XCharan> who on earth will call you guys sweet >:)
<XCharan> :D
<gary4gar> shreyadr, hello seen you after a long long time :)
<XCharan> gary4gar:  did you check the disassembled imac?
<gary4gar> shreyadr, where you have been?
<gary4gar> shreyadr, and how your blogging going?
<shreyadr> gary4gar , hello
<gary4gar> XCharan, where?
<int86> Don't know
<XCharan> gary4gar:  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73648
<gary4gar> int86, i guess you got poor network signal
<gary4gar> XCharan, advterting you own thread uncle :P
<XCharan> :(
<gary4gar> XCharan, *advertising* you own thread uncle :P
<XCharan> ok no more ads
<XCharan> :(
<XCharan> *www.kodawarisan.com/imac_2007_mid/imac_2007_mid_01.html
<gary4gar> XCharan, ok no more uncle now
<XCharan> :)
<shreyadr> gary4gar , need ur help in blogging
<gary4gar> shreyadr, i am not sure i would be any help of yours
<shreyadr> not happy with either blogger or wordpress
<gary4gar> shreyadr, still will try
<gary4gar> :)
<shreyadr> gary4gar , why ? earlier u offered me a help
<gary4gar> shreyadr, yes , but now i also have quit bloging owning to lack of time
<Triforce> .
<gary4gar> shreyadr, still ask
<gary4gar> XCharan, the Mac's mobo has some weird shape 
<XCharan> yea ...
<gary4gar> but its really compact
<shreyadr> gary4gar, i want to know procedure for installing and maintaining drupal anywhere in fee of cost
<XCharan> brb
<gary4gar> shreyadr, check this nice video 
<gary4gar> www.lullabot.com/videocast/installing_drupal_5
<gary4gar> just ran a google search , simple
<shreyadr> gary4gar, i need free hosting too
<gary4gar> shreyadr, well free hosting is tricky nowerdays
<gary4gar> better pay up, paid host chages are are much less
<gary4gar> shreyadr, also these days nearly all people give Cpanel
<gary4gar> which has a script named Fantastico
<shreyadr> gary4gar, o.k. will think abt it
<gary4gar> installing with Fantastico is real easy
<gary4gar> just click & done!
<gary4gar> nothing else to do
<gary4gar> shreyadr, have your registered yourself here, otherwise you can't use private msged and anyone else can take your name
* int86 has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
* int87 (n=Universa@117.99.34.126) has joined #digit
<gary4gar> so better register your self 
<gary4gar> int87, what app you use to connect here from mobile?
<shreyadr> gary4gar how to register ? i
<gary4gar> /msg nickserv help register
<gary4gar> shreyadr, try it ^^^^
<shreyadr> i am using chat window from opeara
<gary4gar> the procedure is same regardless to client you are connected :)
<shreyadr> opera, as guided by u in ur tute
<gary4gar> though
<gary4gar> shreyadr, you read my tut, and came here nice
<gary4gar> how do you do?
<gary4gar> i meant are you working?
<shreyadr> no
<gary4gar> so what you do, student?
<shreyadr> housewife
<gary4gar> oh
<gary4gar> shreya aunty :P
<gary4gar> lol
<gary4gar> hehe
<shreyadr> y ! u can call me that
<gary4gar> shreyadr, please don't mind just joking
<shreyadr> btw, how to register ?
<gary4gar> i called you aunty because i am still a student, and in 1 yr 
<gary4gar> shreyadr, i told you earlier also
<gary4gar> /msg nickserv help register
<shreyadr> dosen't matter
<gary4gar> shreyadr, i hope you didn't mind
-NickServ- The nickname [shreyadr] is not registered
<gary4gar> or rather try this /msg nickserv register <your password here>
<shreyadr> where to type that ?
<gary4gar> |
<gary4gar> |
<gary4gar> v
<mehulved> here
<gary4gar> mehulved, :P
<mehulved>  /msg nickserv password this_IS_my_Password
<mehulved> oops
<gary4gar> mehulved, can share you fluxbox config?
<gary4gar> mehulved, can you share fluxbox config?
<gary4gar> sorry 
<mehulved> ok i will pastebin it
-NickServ- The nickname [shreyadr] is not registered
<gary4gar> mehulved, what we you to launch applications?
<gary4gar> like in gnome we have ALT+F2?
-NickServ- The nickname [shreyadr] is not registered
<mehulved> gary4gar: terminal
<gary4gar> mehulved, does xterm support clipboard?
<gary4gar> shreyadr, registered?
<mehulved> gary4gar: dunno try it and see
<gary4gar> mehulved, but then i have an extra terminal open for every app
<shreyadr> ya ! registered
<mehulved> my fluxbox config - www.pastebin.ca/790324
<mehulved> use screen
<gary4gar> shreyadr, yes i can see Registered: 1 minute 4 seconds ago
<gary4gar> mehulved, checking.....
<shreyadr> btw, how this registration is used in future ?
<shreyadr> i mean, every time i need to specify id and password ?
<gary4gar> /msg nickserv identify <your passowrd>
<gary4gar> mehulved, which style you are using? 
<shreyadr> i mean how to login ? or logoff ?
<gary4gar> mehulved, is it a default one or downloaded from somewhere?
* test-digit (n=myemail@59.95.181.126) has joined #digit
<gary4gar> shreyadr, either type /quit or just close the tab itself 
<gary4gar> simple
<shreyadr> oh ! gr8 and wht abt login ?
* test-digit has quit (Client Quit)
* shreyadr (n=majhidun@203.115.94.83) has left #digit
* shreyadr (n=majhidun@203.115.94.83) has joined #digit
<gary4gar> from menu select Chat>List room
<gary4gar> type 'digit' & press join
<shreyadr> ok, fine
<gary4gar> shreyadr, also of you don't want to enter the password every time, then you can set it remember mode
<gary4gar> so that you can auto identify
<gary4gar> else you have to enter your password everytime 
<gary4gar> by this command /msg nickserv identify <password>
<shreyadr> ok,thanx
<gary4gar> mehulved, have you tried screens?
* shreyadr (n=majhidun@203.115.94.83) has left #digit
<mehulved> gary4gar: what screens?
<gary4gar> www.gnu.org/software/screen
<gary4gar> i have hard a lot about it, people say it good
<mehulved> it's screen not screens
<mehulved> i am currently using screen only
<gary4gar> so you tried?
<gary4gar> oh
<mehulved> in fact i always run irssi within screen
<mehulved> so I can ssh from work and connect screen to the ssh'ed terminal
<mehulved> and use the same instance of irssi
<gary4gar> mehulved, what happened to nipl?
<gary4gar> argo seems to been shutdown
<mehulved> gary4gar: yeah argo is gone now
<gary4gar> i got a shell account on alice
<gary4gar> but with no password
<gary4gar> i didn't get grub's mail :(
<gary4gar> he sent to me
<mehulved> i believe default password is changeme
* sam41 (n=chatzill@59.92.124.213) has joined #digit
<gary4gar> mehulved, server is alice.nipl.net?
<mehulved> yeah
<gary4gar> mehulved, it asks for passowords twice why?
<gary4gar> first is the simple password prompt 
<mehulved> dunno. it should only ask once
<gary4gar> and other is with my name
<mehulved> dunno
<mehulved> works fine for me
* sam41 has quit (Client Quit)
<gary4gar> brb
<mehulved> anyways I need to go now. will come back l8r hopefully
<Triforce> .
<[color=red]snipped[/color]> gary4gar: I just returned from market and found my Zip open
<int87> gary4gar: you there
<int87> 1
<int87> 2
<int87> 3
<Triforce> 1
<Triforce> 2
<Triforce> 3
<XCharan> testing 3 2 1
<int87> XCharan: Testing Aborted Successfully
<XCharan> int87:  :(
* XCharan slaps a large trout around a bit with gary4gar
* IDSP (n=chatzill@59.98.92.6) has joined #digit
* IDSP has quit (Remote closed the connection)
* XCharan (n=opera@59.96.201.246) has left #digit
```


snip
Ps:his name has been removed on his request


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 29, 2007)

do you want me to post logs regularly?


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 30, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> do you want me to post logs regularly?


nah, not required.
maybe you can put a logger bot in the channel.


----------



## Ron (Dec 15, 2007)

Unable to login
It's saying
*This nickname is owned by someone else*


----------



## Garbage (Dec 15, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> Unable to login
> It's saying
> *This nickname is owned by someone else*


If U registered ur nick then simply type /msg nickserv identify <password>

and if u have NOT registered your nick and still u get this message, it means someone already registered that nick. You have to choose another nick !!


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 15, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> Unable to login
> It's saying
> *This nickname is owned by someone else*


nicks work out like users name or filenames
They must be unique in there own scope.

so if user name is taken, then choose other one


----------

